# KDE Deutsch, Rest auf Englisch? (amd64)  [ERLEDIGT]

## JaSoN-X

Hi, hab mal ne frage gibt es eine möglichkeit alles was ich emerge das es auf deutsch ist ? 

Also mein KDE ist auf Deutsch aber , alles was ich bis jetzt emerget habe ist auf englisch. 

Z.b Gaim, Evolution, X-Chat, Opera .... gibt es eine möglichkeit das auch auf deutsch zu bekommen ? 

DankeLast edited by JaSoN-X on Sat Sep 18, 2004 10:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frary

Hi, 

leider wirst du nicht alles auf Deutsch bekommen können, aber zumindest für Opera gibt es auf der Homepage eine Deutsche Sprachdatei...

Die mußt du nur nach /opt/opera/share/opera/locale/ entpacken, dann kannst du Deutsch im Opera Menü auswählen.

Von den anderen Tools in deiner Auswahl weiß ich es nicht, aber schau doch mal in den jeweiligen Einstellungen, vielleicht findest du einen Hinweis, ob es eine deutsche Sprachdatei gibt....

Gruß

T

----------

## Xk2c

Also Gaim, Xchat gehen auf jedenfall auch auf deutsch.

Evolution vermutlich auch.

vielleicht schaust du mal hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

du solltest:

```
LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"
```

in deine make.conf hinzufügen.

kann sein, das du das ein odere andere neu bauen musst.

Firefox|Thunderbird|Mozilla gehen auch:

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/l10n/

aachh nee du benutzt ja Opera ;-PP

----------

## JaSoN-X

naja das kommische ist sogar nano ist auf eng hab das gefixt in der make.conf aber leider immer noch so

----------

## Xk2c

 *JaSoN-X wrote:*   

> naja das kommische ist sogar nano ist auf eng hab das gefixt in der make.conf aber leider immer noch so

 

füge mal in deine /etc/profile:

```
export LANG="de_DE@euro"
```

und in deine /etc/rc.conf:

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="GER"
```

damit hat das bei immer funktioniert

----------

## JaSoN-X

Thx ist alles auf deutsch jetzt.

Ich wollte eben openoffice emerge aber will net  :Sad: 

tux root # LANGUAGE="49" emerge openoffice 

Calculating dependencies 

!!! Problem in app-office/openoffice dependencies. 

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (app-office/openoffice-1.1.2) (try adding an '=')" 

geht leider net  HELP

----------

## JaSoN-X

CFLAGS="-O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

USE="3dnow acpi alsa cdr cups dvd dvdr divx4linux foomaticdb ppds gtk gtk2 mmx $

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gen$

DISTCC_DIR=/var/tmp/portage/.distcc

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

FEATURES="buildpkg"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

Kann das sein das hier was net stimmt ???

----------

## Xk2c

Hi

also wenn 

```
LANGUAGE="49"
```

bereits in deiner make.conf steht, dann brauchst du das nicht mehr beim emerge Kommando angeben.

also einfach:

```
emerge openoffice
```

Noch zwei Anmerkungen zu Ooffice:

bei mir dauert das

```
Tue Aug 24 09:56:53 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-1.1.2

       merge time: 21 hours, 11 minutes, and 25 seconds.
```

( AMD Athlon 700, 386MB)

und du benötigst min ca.3,5GB freien Plattenplatz beim bauen

----------

## JaSoN-X

tux root # emerge openoffice

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "openoffice" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

tux root # 

Bekomme das gleiche Problem  :Sad:  naja das es so lange dauert das ja net das Problem aber der fängt ja net mal an  :Sad: 

----------

## Xk2c

```
# emerge -pv openoffice

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-1.1.2 [1.1.1-r1] -debug -gnome +kde  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Bei dir kommt:

```
ebuilds that could satisfy "openoffice" have been masked
```

d.h. es kann nicht installiert werden, weil das ebuild bei dir maskiert ist. Das ist völlig unabhänig von der Sprache.

Schau hier mal nach in diesen Dateien nach, ob da Ooffice bei dir drin steht.

Wenn ja, dann einfach die entsprechenden Zeilen löschen.

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords

nano -w /etc/portage/package.mask
```

und das hier sollte bei dir auch so aussehen:

```
# ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 40  9. Sep 17:28 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2004.2/
```

ach ja und syncen net vergessen   :Wink: 

----------

## JaSoN-X

Also wenn ich das eingebe :

emerge -pv openoffice

```
tux root # emerge -pv openoffice

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "openoffice" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wenn ich das eingebe:

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords 

nano -w /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Sind die bei mir leer steht nix drine.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wenn ich das eingebe:

ls -l /etc/make.profile

```
tux root # ls -s /etc/make.profile

insgesamt 28

4 make.defaults  4 packages.build  4 use.defaults  4 virtuals

4 packages       4 profile.bashrc  4 use.mask
```

Sieht das bei mir so aus

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hmm da stimmt irgend wo was nicht  :Sad: 

Zu Mein Gentoo ich hab ein AMD64 & eine sata HDD. 

Mein Kernel gentoo-dev-sources = Linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r4 

Wenn ihr noch welche angaben braucht sagt bescheid DANKE. 

p.S: das gleiche Problem hab ich auch bei emerge von extract-xiso , sonst bei emerge von anderen sachen lief Problemlos.

----------

## Xk2c

Edited 

also 

das Verzeichnis /etc/make.profile, ist in Wirklichkeit "nur" ein link zu einem Verzeichnis in /usr/portage/profiles/

Ich wollte nur wissen, ob der Link bei dir richtig gesetzt ist.

Da du einen AMD64 benutzt, sollte das bei dir so aussehen:

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 40  9. Sep 17:28 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-amd64-2004.2/
```

übrigens im Gegensatz dazu die Ausgabe von:

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile/

insgesamt 24

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  921  9. Sep 10:36 make.defaults

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3251 12. Sep 01:37 packages

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  468 11. Jul 22:45 packages.build

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1147  9. Sep 10:36 use.defaults

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  149 11. Jul 22:45 use.mask

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2327 16. 

Sep 21:14 virtuals
```

man beachte den letzten / hinter /etc/make.profile und das -l (kleines L) hinter ls!

Bitte mal überprüfen, ob der Link bei dir richtig ist.

----------

## psyqil

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

Schnell noch reinziehen, bevor 20.0.51 aktuell wird...

----------

## Xk2c

ach *an die Stirn hau*

wie man hier sehen kann, gibts openoffice für AMD64 noch gar net.

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=openoffice

Ok jetzt ist handarbeit gefragt.

Wenn du das hier machst, dann auf eigene Gefahr. Es sollte zwar nichts schlimmes passieren, aber du solltest die im klaren sein, was du tust. OK?

OK wenn du Ooffice benutzten möchtest:

```
nano -w /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.1.2.ebuild
```

dann suchst nach "KEYWORDS".

( in Nano geht das wenn du CRTL+w drückst)

da steht:

```
KEYWORDS="x86"
```

ändere das in 

```
KEYWORDS="x86 amd64"
```

und dann nochmal

```
emerge -pv openoffice
```

aber nochmal, das tust auf eigen Gefahr.

Der Grund warum das für AMD64 noch nicht freigegeben ist, ist vermutlich ganz einfach, dass noch kein dev Zeit dafür hatte.

Viel glück

----------

## JaSoN-X

 *Xk2c wrote:*   

> ach *an die Stirn hau*
> 
> wie man hier sehen kann, gibts openoffice für AMD64 noch gar net.
> 
> http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=openoffice
> ...

 

Dann weiss ich ja warum das die ganze zeit net ging  :Very Happy: 

Besten DANK fürs erste.

Hab das alles geändert was du geschrieben hast 

```
tux openoffice # emerge -pv openoffice

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-1.1.2  -debug -gnome +kde  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Die Frage jetzt kann ich also kein Openoffice benutzen '? weil ich nen AMD64 habe ? oder wie gehts jetzt weiter ?[/code]

----------

## JaSoN-X

Also ich hab mir das jetzt Runtergeladen 

OOo_1.1.2_LinuxIntel_install_de.tar.gz

Hab das Entpackt.

Dann eingegeben ./install

und danach ./setup

Tja und jetzt Läuft OpenOffice  :Wink:  super

Das Problem ich musste das Ohne Java Installieren  :Sad: 

weiss einer wie ich Java Emerge ?? DANKE

----------

## Xk2c

Also wenn du "amd64" zu den KEYWORDS hinzufügt hast, dass solltest du Ooffice ganz normal installieren können, also:

```
emerge openoffice
```

```
emerge -pv openoffice
```

hab ich nur geschrieben, damit du das nochmal kontrollieren kannst was emerge jetzt macht.

EDIT !

Ja Java ist eine Abhänigkeit von Ooffice.

Das sollte er dann aber ganz normal mitinstallieren.

Aber falls du Java "manuell" installieren möchtest:

```
*  dev-java/blackdown-jre

      Latest version available: 1.4.1

      Latest version installed: 1.4.1

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.blackdown.org

      Description: Blackdown Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1
```

```
# emerge dev-java/blackdown-jre
```

Blackdown Java ist für amd64 auch schon ganz normal verfügbar.

----------

## JaSoN-X

DANKE

Ich hab das jetzt so gemacht  

emerge dev-java/blackdown-jre

```
>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2_rc1-r1 merged.

>>> Recording dev-java/blackdown-jre in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Nur wie sehe ich das das er das Jetzt Installiert hat ?

Oder besser gesagt , wie kann ich OOfice sagen der soll Java benutzen, weil ich musste die Installation ohne Java machen.

hmm , oder muss man openoffice neu emerge damit java benutz wird ?

[/code][/b]

----------

## Xk2c

 *JaSoN-X wrote:*   

> DANKE

 

bidde   :Wink: 

 *JaSoN-X wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab das jetzt so gemacht  
> 
> emerge dev-java/blackdown-jre
> ...

 

```
# emerge -s blackdown-jre

Searching...

[ Results for search key : blackdown-jre ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  dev-java/blackdown-jre

      Latest version available: 1.4.1

      Latest version installed: 1.4.1        < < < < < < < < < < < <

      Size of downloaded files: 61,708 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.blackdown.org

      Description: Blackdown Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1

      License:     sun-bcla-java-vm
```

 *JaSoN-X wrote:*   

> Oder besser gesagt , wie kann ich OOfice sagen der soll Java benutzen, weil ich musste die Installation ohne Java machen.
> 
> hmm , oder muss man openoffice neu emerge damit java benutz wird ?

 

mach auf jedenfall mal:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

ansonsten kenne ich mit Java auch net aus.

Also im Zweifelsfall, wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst Ooffice nochmal emergen.

Apropos, schon fertig ??    :Shocked: 

PS. mein Rechner ist zu alt für diese Welt.

----------

## JaSoN-X

also mit openoffice bin ich fertig läuft  :Wink:  hehe. 

Schau mal was mir augefallen ist hmm vieleicht sagt dir das was.

Also ich will jetzt azureus-bin emerge also mach ich :

emerge azureus-bin

```
tux root # emerge azureus-bin

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "azureus-bin" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.0.8.0a (masked by: missing keyword)

- net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.1.0.0-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.0.8.4 (masked by: missing keyword)

- net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.1.0.2 (masked by: missing keyword)

- net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.1.0.4 (masked by: ~keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

oke also 

emerge -pv azureus-bin

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "azureus-bin" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.0.8.0a (masked by: missing keyword)

- net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.1.0.0-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.0.8.4 (masked by: missing keyword)

- net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.1.0.2 (masked by: missing keyword)

- net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.1.0.4 (masked by: ~keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

kommt das gleiche !

Oke dann öffne ich 

nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords

und gib ein azureus-bin

Speicher das ab.

dann gebe ich das wieder ein

emerge -pv azureus-bin

und sie da....

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/junit-3.8.1-r1   0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/log4j-1.2.8-r1  -doc  2,454 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/avalon-logkit-bin-1.2.2  -doc  409 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-logging-1.0.4  -doc -jikes -junit  98 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-lang-2.0-r1  -doc -jikes -junit  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-cli-1.0-r4  -doc -jikes -junit  36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/linc-1.0.3  -debug -debug -doc +ssl  238 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/systray4j-2.4  +arts -debug -jikes  85 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.1.0.4  +gtk +kde  12,537 kB

Total size of downloads: 15,860 kB
```

also gebe ich jetzt wieder ein 

emerge azureus-bin

So JETZT Startet der...

Bekomme aber nach kurzer zeit die Meldung:

```
>>> Source unpacked.

Could not find package ant

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/tools/ant/Main

!!! ERROR: dev-java/junit-3.8.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 30, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)
```

hmm bin jetzt ganz dürcheinander sagt dir das was ?

----------

## Xk2c

die Zeile in /etc/portage/package.keywords sollte so aussehen:

```
net-p2p/azureus-bin                     ~x86
```

```
>>> Source unpacked.

Could not find package ant

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/tools/ant/Main

!!! ERROR: dev-java/junit-3.8.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 30, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)
```

hmm also was das angeht, bin ich auch etwas ratlos.

Es gibt zumindest keinen offnenen Bugrequest zu junit.

Bin gerade dabei, das hier nochmal testweise zu installieren,

habe aber probleme den Sourceforge ftp-Server zu erreichen.

Mal sehen vielleicht müssen wir dafür einen Bug melden.

OT:

Vielleicht sollten wir den Titel des Threads in "interaktive Installationshilfe" umbennen.

Könnte sonst die Leser auf die falsche Spur bringen.    :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## JaSoN-X

hmm leider besteht weiter hin das Problem 

```
Could not find package ant

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/tools/ant/Main

!!! ERROR: dev-java/junit-3.8.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 30, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)
```

Obwohl ich in der  /etc/portage/package.keywords geändert habe

Aber warum gibt mal den das daran bei manchen tools ?

Also bei der andere sachen was ich bis jetzt emerge habe ging das ohne den hickhack  :Very Happy:  einfach emerge PLA PLA PLA

----------

## Xk2c

So, bei mir ist junit-3.8.1-r1 gerade problems durchgelaufen.

hmmm, scheint also ein lokales Problem bei dir zu sein.

wie sind deine CFLAGS ?

----------

## JaSoN-X

 *Xk2c wrote:*   

> So, bei mir ist junit-3.8.1-r1 gerade problems durchgelaufen.
> 
> hmmm, scheint also ein lokales Problem bei dir zu sein.
> 
> wie sind deine CFLAGS ?

 

```
CFLAGS="-O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

USE="3dnow acpi alsa cdr cups dvd dvdr divx4linux foomaticdb ppds gtk gtk2 mmx $

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gen$

DISTCC_DIR=/var/tmp/portage/.distcc

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

FEATURES="buildpkg"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

ALSA_CARDS="via8233a"
```

----------

## Xk2c

 *JaSoN-X wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2"

 

Das sieht bei mir so aus:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=athlon -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

EDIT !

Sieht so aus als müssten wir da noch jemand anderen zu Rate ziehen.

Weis hier jemand, welche CFLAGS man für AMD64 setzt?

----------

## JaSoN-X

also in der Doko steht drauf http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1#compile_options

Code Listing 17: Setzen der CFLAGS und CXXFLAGS Variablen

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2" # AMD64 Benutzer sollten nicht athlon-xp benutzen

hmm aber da steht auch nicht drauf was ich benutzten soll  :Sad: 

----------

## Xk2c

Du kannst hier mal nachschauen:

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3.html

Du must halt nur wissen, wie deine CPU genau heißt.

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 2

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) Processor
```

EDIT

Übrigens, da unten bei cat /proc/cpuinfo sagt er dir auch noch, was deine CPU noch so alles kann.

```
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
```

----------

## JaSoN-X

Also das ist mein CPU

 *Quote:*   

> tux bin # cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
> ...

 

hmm Xk2c kannst mir da irgend helfen  :Very Happy:  weiss net genau was ich jetzt machen soll hab leider erst seit 2 tage Gentoo drauf 

 :Embarassed:   wer dir sehr Dankbar  :Smile: 

----------

## PrakashP

Ich glaube ja nicht, daß die CFLAGS das Problem ist (-march=k8 sollte gehen), sondern daß ant nciht installiert wurde. Was sagt emerge -pv ant?

----------

## psyqil

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> (-march=k8 sollte gehen)

 Erst ab gcc 3.4...

----------

## PrakashP

Hmm, wie produziert dann der gcc3.3 AMD64 code?

----------

## Xk2c

EDIT: Gar net gesehen, das schon leute geantwortet haben.

         (Fenster net aktualisiert)

OK ich hab was gefunden:

Properly Setting CFLAGS for athlon64

Note: -march=k8 entspricht -march=athlon64 entspricht -march=opteron.

hier willst vermutlich auch mal hinschauen:

Gentoo/AMD64 Project Information

Das hier kennst du vermutlich schon, oder?

Gentoo Linux/AMD64 Handbook

Zitat:

Properly Setting CFLAGS

The name of the CPU is "k8", but you don't need to put it as a -march=k8 since there is only one x86-64 CPU out there anyways. GCC version before 3.4 will not recognize -march=k8 and will FAIL if it is set. 

Die spannende Frage lautet, welchen GCC du benutzt?

mach mal:

```
emerge info
```

und poste mal die _ganze_ Ausgabe

----------

## JaSoN-X

emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r11 (default-amd64-2004.2, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040619-r1, 2.6.8-gentoo-r4)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.8-gentoo-r4 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

distcc 2.13 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa amd64 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups divx4linux dvd dvdr encode esd foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 imlib java jpeg kde libg++ libwww linguas_de mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls nogcj oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline samba sdl slang spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype usb xml2 xmms xprint xv xvid zlib"

So und jetzt ?

----------

## JaSoN-X

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> Ich glaube ja nicht, daß die CFLAGS das Problem ist (-march=k8 sollte gehen), sondern daß ant nciht installiert wurde. Was sagt emerge -pv ant?

 

emerge -pv ant

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! The short ebuild name "ant" is ambiguous.  Please specify

!!! one of the following fully-qualified ebuild names instead:

    app-vim/ant

    dev-java/ant
```

----------

## Xk2c

Off Topic

 *JaSoN-X wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -pv ant
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hier fragt dich portage nur welches von den beiden Paketen, du denn installieren möchtest.

Beide heißen: "ant"

deshalb musst du hier den "vollen" Pfad angeben.

Also entweder 

```
emerge app-vim/ant
```

oder

```
emerge dev-java/ant
```

je nachdem welches von beidem, du installieren möchtest.

Off Topic Ende

an dem anderen abeite ich grad noch   :Wink: 

----------

## JaSoN-X

Besten Dank bin gespannt  :Wink: 

----------

## Xk2c

OK also was die CFLAGS angeht hat PrakashKC recht.

Die sind bei dir richtig.

mach mal:

```
# emerge -pv dev-java/ant
```

----------

## Xk2c

An die Moderatoren:

Könnt ihr bitte den Titel des Threads auf

"deutsche Installation auf  AMD64 Opteron" ändern?

Ich denke dann findet man diese Info später auch nochmal wieder.

(Wenn denn jemand danach sucht ;-P)

Danke euch schon mal.   :Cool: 

----------

## JaSoN-X

LOL endlich geht es kann azureus starten muhahahah 

Besten Dank an Alle.

Ich hoffe aber jetzt net das ich bei jeden programm so Probleme bekomme.

Was war eigentlich mit meiner CFLAGS ?

soll ich das jetzt da rein machen ?  -march=k8 ?

CFLAGS="-O2" -march=k8

so ?

----------

## Xk2c

 *JaSoN-X wrote:*   

> Was war eigentlich mit meiner CFLAGS ?

 

 *Xk2c wrote:*   

> OK also was die CFLAGS angeht hat PrakashKC recht.
> 
> Die sind bei dir richtig.

 

----------

## JaSoN-X

hmm da steht doch nur 

CFLAGS="-O2" hmm

----------

## psyqil

 *Xk2c wrote:*   

> Zitat:
> 
> Properly Setting CFLAGS
> 
> The name of the CPU is "k8", but you don't need to put it as a -march=k8 since there is only one x86-64 CPU out there anyways. GCC version before 3.4 will not recognize -march=k8 and will FAIL if it is set.

 

----------

